# Zertifikat im IIS6.0 installieren



## webraccoon (17. November 2005)

Hallo Leudde,

bin so langsam am Verzweifeln und finde bisher nicht wirklich jemanden, der mir mit Rat zumindest zur Seite stehen könnte. Ich hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden:

Habe für meinen Server bei 1und1 bzw. Geotrust ein Zertifikat bestellt und auch bekommen. Dieses Zertifikat habe ich per Email gekriegt und in eine.txt Datei kopiert.
So, jetzt möchte ich gerne dieses Zertifikat in meinen Server installieren oder importieren oder wie auch immer. Eine Hilfeanleitung besagt "Select Process the pending request and install the certificate", diesen Punkt gibt es aber nicht, da keine Anforderung aussteht?! Frage: was hat es mit dieser Anforderung auf sich. Mir schwant, daß es sich hierbei um den Key handelt, der nicht vom IIS generiert wurde, sondern von 1und1
Kann es sein, daß mein Zertifikat jetzt völlig nutzlos ist?

Gruss
webraccoon


----------



## gorim (17. November 2005)

Ein Zertifikat für II6 installiert man über die Verwaltungkonsole, klickst mit rechts auf die Standardwebsite - Eigenschaften - Verzeichnissicherheit. Über Serverzertifikat wird ein Assistent gestartet, der dir behilflich ist, das Zertifikat zu importieren.

bis dann
gorim


----------

